# RIP Mamba



## Dominic (Jan 26, 2020)

Kobe gave me some great memories.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 26, 2020)

My daughter is a big fan of basketball, Kobe included.   Interesting talking about his life, family, and death with her as it isn't something I've had to do with her at age 14.   Give your kids a hug.   A very sad day.


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2020)

When I heard about a helicopter crash n the Calabasas hills the first image that came to mind was the opening scene of MASh that was filmed just a few miles from the crash site.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 27, 2020)

Just a reminder of how delicate and fragile we are, here today , gone tomorrow....RIP to the real GOAT.  Kiss your family today and let them know how much they mean to you ....


----------



## gotothebushes (Jan 27, 2020)

ChrisD said:


> Just a reminder of how delicate and fragile we are, here today , gone tomorrow....RIP to the real GOAT.  Kiss your family today and let them know how much they mean to you ....


Agree 100%. Enjoy those carpool rides with your kids. Parents I knew always said we were crazy for driving 40 mins to practice. Its the best 40 mins because it's 1 on 1 time that you'll never get back. Kobe's transportation was by helicopter so he could actually spend more time with his family and get home so he could be waiting in this kids carpool line at school.  RIP MAMBA and to all the lives lost.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 27, 2020)

The Purple and Gold on the forum banner is a classy touch, Dom.  Kobe was a fantastic father and an LA legend.....RIP to him, his beautiful daughter and the other victims of this tragedy.....


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2020)

Helicopter transponder data -- https://www.flightradar24.com/data/aircraft/n72ex#23a8271e


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 27, 2020)

Life long Laker fan and Kobe is my all time favorite athlete due to his competitive spirit.  Just unbelievable and tragic.  I also really feel bad for the young girls on that helicopter.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 27, 2020)

Iverson had a great quote.  He said when he first came to L.A. and both were rookies, Kobe took A.I. to dinner.  When Kobe asked Iverson what he was going to do later that night, Iverson said "hitting the clubs".  Kobe went to go work out.


----------



## oh canada (Jan 29, 2020)

a lot of what I knew about him is now widely known by the public with all the coverage:

became a regular dad after retiring and could often be seen at the OC malls, churches, restaurants and even soccer games (and of course mamba)

approachable, considerate, and steadfastly dedicated to his kids

used the helicopter to minimize commute times so that he could spend more quality time at home and activities of his kids at Harbor and other OC schools

knowing he could do a better job than the existing youth sport club scene, he built Mamba into a really successful business providing top notch facilities and a club with many caring and knowledgeable coaches (it wasn't just for basketball--soccer etc. too); I have a feeling Vanessa (and the other families) will make continuing to grow Mamba their passion after grieving.  She has been through a lot over the years.  Strength to her and the kids and the other families..


----------



## outside! (Jan 29, 2020)

I remember my daughter pointing Kobe out at a USWNT game. He was there with one of his daughters. My heart breaks if I even attempt to think about that last moment when he realized he couldn't protect his daughter. Helicopters and fog. Not a good combination. That's what took SRV from us as well. Hug your loved ones.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2020)

outside! said:


> I remember my daughter pointing Kobe out at a USWNT game. He was there with one of his daughters. My heart breaks if I even attempt to think about that last moment when he realized he couldn't protect his daughter. Helicopters and fog. Not a good combination. That's what took SRV from us as well. Hug your loved ones.


Helicopters and fog is a better combination than airplanes and fog.  That's one of their advantages.  It looks to me liked the intended flight path got pinched between weather and terrain, and when the pilot tried to turn around he found the ridge he was trying to avoid.

Public tragedies like this affect different people in different ways.  For example, my wife found a video of Kobe dancing tinikling in the Philippines when he was just still a teenager and already an NBA star.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153942194476297



My personal interest is how the NTSB is handling this.  The lead investigator couldn't hold herself back at yesterday's press conference in restating NTSB recommendations to the FAA to require passenger-carrying helicopters to carry terrain-warning systems, flight data recorders, and cockpit voice recorders - none of which were installed in the crashed helo.


----------



## younothat (Jan 29, 2020)

RIP to all !

So many fond memories of Kobe & family from the time we meet him when my daughter was just one with Natalia

Wow really hits close to home


----------



## gotothebushes (Jan 29, 2020)

younothat said:


> RIP to all !
> 
> So many fond memories of Kobe & family from the time we meet him when my daughter was just one with Natalia
> 
> Wow really hits close to home


Tough times for all the families. So funny yesterday on Yahoo they shared a picture of Kobe at the Polo Fields with his oldest daughter playing soccer years ago.


----------



## Dominic (Jan 29, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Tough times for all the families. So funny yesterday on Yahoo they shared a picture of Kobe at the Polo Fields with his oldest daughter playing soccer years ago.


Was Kobe's daughter playing club?


----------



## jpeter (Jan 29, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Was Kobe's daughter playing club?


Was about 5-6yrs ago I recall: Mamba FC

She plays volleyball now in HS and for the Mamba Ballers club


----------



## ToonArmy (Jan 29, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Was Kobe's daughter playing club?


I'm not sure which one of his kids played club soccer or if both did but I know a daughter of his did.  I ran into him in a parking lot of an scdsl league game and he had his chair on his shoulder looking like all of us walking to the field. I got a pic with him! I'm guessing it was slammers I was going he was coming and it was slammers home fields. 

Also a girl that was on that helicopter Payton (with her mom) played some soccer at a private school in South orange county one of the Capo FC coaches had her said she was a baller and athlete as you could imagine. I'm guessing Bball was her top sport club sport.


----------



## Dominic (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2020)

espola said:


> My personal interest is how the NTSB is handling this.  The lead investigator couldn't hold herself back at yesterday's press conference in restating NTSB recommendations to the FAA to require passenger-carrying helicopters to carry terrain-warning systems, flight data recorders, and cockpit voice recorders - none of which were installed in the crashed helo.


Several news reports quote the NTSB saying that the helicopter was descending rapidly before the crash.  That makes no sense - any experienced pilot knows that up is good, down is bad, especially in fog or cloud - unless there was a mechanical failure not yet disclosed or the pilot got disoriented and lost trust in his instruments.


----------



## younothat (Jan 31, 2020)

#GirlDad


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2020)

NTSB preliminary report --



			https://ntsb.gov/investigations/Documents/DCA20MA059-Investigative-Update.pdf
		


They haven't found anything wrong with the engines or airframe.


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2020)

espola said:


> NTSB preliminary report --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was no cockpit voice recorder or flight data recorder in the helicopter, but the air traffic radios and radars keep records.  After circling around the San Fernando Valley to avoid the controlled areas around airports, the flight was cleared for VFR following 101 to Camarillo, where presumably the local conditions allowed a VFR landing.  The pilot requested Special VFR about the time he encountered the low clouds - that meant he was or would soon be entering conditions where he could no longer see where he was going, and eyewitnesses confirmed the helicopter was in the clouds.  He also was cleared for his request to rise to 4000 feet barometric, which would have put him above all nearby terrain and the reported tops of the clouds.  Instead, he began a sharp descending turn to the left.  In spite of the fact that he was no longer capable of VFR flight, he only needed to watch his instruments to rise safely into the clear on course for Camarillo.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 24, 2020)

A celebration of life:








						Livestream
					

FOX 11 Los Angeles live




					www.foxla.com
				












						Livestream
					

FOX 11 Los Angeles live




					www.foxla.com


----------

